# Orchid missing link - Gilliesia graminea



## toddybear (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, I'm sure it is not the OFFICIAL missing link, but I think Gilliesia graminea must be on the way to becoming an orchid! To my knowledge, it is th eonly non-orchid to employ insect mimicry to attract a pollinator. This bulb is native to Chile. I grew it from seed.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 2, 2012)

Ooo, it's very cool Todd!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2012)

Very interesting.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 2, 2012)

groovy!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 2, 2012)

very cool! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2012)

Are you sure it's not on its way to becomming a bug??? oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 2, 2012)

what intelligent bug would fly towards a flower that looks like a crab spider? :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2012)

A spider with wings?????


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> what intelligent bug would fly towards a flower that looks like a crab spider? :rollhappy:



Maybe the crab spider is the pollinator. Do spiders pollinate flowers?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 2, 2012)

I did realize after I hit the 'send' button, that a spider could be the prey, and the predator a wasp of some sort


----------

